# Post Your Hot or Cute Real Life Fatty Stories of Fatness



## largenlovely (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok I thought this would be a fun way for the fatties to share their stories of fattiness that only FA's will appreciate and find cute or sexy  be it weight gain stories, general stories of being fat or whatever ya wanna post BUT they need to be real life stories that you experienced first hand.

Here's mine. I got the idea for this thread because I wanted to share this funny story that some feeders might find cute and thought about how all fatties have these kinds of stories lol

Someone sent me 4 containers of cream cheese frosting from my wishlist. Yummm  so last night, I was laying in bed reading a book with a spoon in my hand and enjoying my cream cheese frosting. I woke up this morning and found the spoon in bed with me LOL. Totally forgot to take it to the kitchen and that's one for sure way of knowing you're a total fatty lol...when ya wake up and find a spoon in bed with you lolol. It made me laugh so hard 

Ok, there's my story... please y'all post more stories


----------



## captainawesome (Feb 13, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Someone sent me 4 containers of cream cheese frosting from my wishlist. Yummm  so last night, I was laying in bed reading a book with a spoon in my hand and enjoying my cream cheese frosting. I woke up this morning and found the spoon in bed with me LOL. Totally forgot to take it to the kitchen and that's one for sure way of knowing you're a total fatty lol...when ya wake up and find a spoon in bed with you lolol. It made me laugh so hard



That's funny!

I know we've got to keep the thread real, but the imagination turns those words around to spooning with you in bed.:smitten: Mmmmm booty.


----------



## Jah (Feb 13, 2013)

lol! That is a cute and funny story!
I don't really have any stories like that. But there have been plenty of time where I like a food so much that I feel I have to eat the whole thing. There have been times when I've gone through a whole tub of cookies and cream ice cream. There have been times when I've eaten a whole cheesecake (I love cheesecake) or a whole pizza. A couple of weeks ago I was watching a movie and ate 2 large packets of popcorn and half a packet of tim tams. My husband was shocked at how much I ate.:blush: Sometimes I think I'm the typical fattie. When eating fast food I have the whole the family meal option all to myself!:eat2:


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 13, 2013)

Okay Ive been wanted to share this! 
Last week I went to the bar with my feeder and his best friend. All of our friends know about our life style so its never awkward, everybody laughs. So we went to the back patio of the place. My feeders best friend (About 150lbs) sat on one side of the bench, and I sat on the other. Well being more than twice his weight, when I sat down he went flying up as the bench lifted! It was so funny! My feeder came over and patted my belly and gave me a high five!


----------



## Jah (Feb 13, 2013)

^^
That's a good one!!


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 13, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Okay Ive been wanted to share this!
> Last week I went to the bar with my feeder and his best friend. All of our friends know about our life style so its never awkward, everybody laughs. So we went to the back patio of the place. My feeders best friend (About 150lbs) sat on one side of the bench, and I sat on the other. Well being more than twice his weight, when I sat down he went flying up as the bench lifted! It was so funny! My feeder came over and patted my belly and gave me a high five!



Roflmao that is an awesome story!!!! 

High five from me too.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 13, 2013)

captainawesome said:


> That's funny!
> 
> I know we've got to keep the thread real, but the imagination turns those words around to spooning with you in bed.:smitten: Mmmmm booty.



LOL I didn't even think of that but I love spooning too hehe


----------



## doe135 (Feb 15, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Okay Ive been wanted to share this!
> Last week I went to the bar with my feeder and his best friend. All of our friends know about our life style so its never awkward, everybody laughs. So we went to the back patio of the place. My feeders best friend (About 150lbs) sat on one side of the bench, and I sat on the other. Well being more than twice his weight, when I sat down he went flying up as the bench lifted! It was so funny! My feeder came over and patted my belly and gave me a high five!



That is just awesome


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 15, 2013)

Lol... Pretty funny and sexy stories.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 18, 2013)

Jah said:


> ^^
> That's a good one!!



Im glad you guys found it as good of a story as I did!


----------



## bbwsrule (Feb 21, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Okay Ive been wanted to share this!
> Last week I went to the bar with my feeder and his best friend. All of our friends know about our life style so its never awkward, everybody laughs. So we went to the back patio of the place. My feeders best friend (About 150lbs) sat on one side of the bench, and I sat on the other. Well being more than twice his weight, when I sat down he went flying up as the bench lifted! It was so funny! My feeder came over and patted my belly and gave me a high five!



So I guess you can "bench press" at least 150. Impressive!


----------



## torque (Feb 21, 2013)

When I was younger, my pants would shrink in the wash. Now ladders buckle under me leaving me dangling precariously and office chairs roll their wheels off. Obviously these devices were created by genius fatties to make the skinnies do the work.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 21, 2013)

torque said:


> When I was younger, my pants would shrink in the wash. Now ladders buckle under me leaving me dangling precariously and office chairs roll their wheels off. Obviously these devices were created by genius fatties to make the skinnies do the work.



LOL I said that last week...man, these jeans must have shrunk in the wash...knowing full well I have eaten like 5 cheesecakes lol


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 21, 2013)

bbwsrule said:


> So I guess you can "bench press" at least 150. Impressive!



Oh yeah! :wubu:


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Mar 3, 2013)

I was on top of her during a particularly amorous moment and I said to her:
"grab my love handles" to which she replied: "which ones?"

ps: we are both fatties and love to eat!


----------



## sparkee1958 (Mar 7, 2013)

Baby, with a goddess figure like yours, its no longer spooning, it's ladling.


----------



## FAinPA (Mar 7, 2013)

...and I didn't make it past the couch. I had gotten home after a long holiday journey. I was given a box of peppermint bark and just wanted to kick back on the couch, do some sweet snacking and catch the end of a ball game. I had put the hunk of p'mint bark I broke off onto a plate. I woke up with the plate upside down on the floor but the worst part was discovering the (mostly) wool sweater I just got as a gift and was wearing for the first time had bonded with the candy, literally. The pic is the back of the sweater, so I fell asleep on top of the stuff and I guess the body heat melted it into the sweater. And being a bachelor, again, I figured soaking it in _hot, very hot_ water would loosen up the bark and then I could put some stain remover on it, soak it some more. But alas _lukewarm_ water apparently is wool's preferred cleaning medium. I did manage to get all the candy off the garment leaving only a huge brown stain on the lower backside, not exactly the ideal place for a stain. Then someone I work with said dish liquid (not detergent) works on wool stains. so I soaked it in lukewarm water and dish liquid, but I used a red grapefruit brand I had on hand, not the Dawn that is wool's friend. So now it has a pinkish-brown amoeba stain. Can wear it around the house and at least it didn't stretch a ton. *sigh*

View attachment 20130104_204519 (1024x768) (640x480).jpg


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 8, 2013)

sparkee1958 said:


> Baby, with a goddess figure like yours, its no longer spooning, it's ladling.



Lmao!! Boy ain't that the truth


----------



## captainawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Lmao!! Boy ain't that the truth



And isn't it every FA's dream to get to spoon/ladle next to your terrific butt! So hot.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 12, 2013)

captainawesome said:


> And isn't it every FA's dream to get to spoon/ladle next to your terrific butt! So hot.



Lol thanks hon..and this fat ass seems to be getting more ladle worthy every day lol


----------



## Van (Mar 18, 2013)

One day I will be able to post a real story of my fatness. i am working on the fatness right now.


----------



## sanderbwa (Mar 20, 2013)

This is such a great thread. I hope there'll be more great stories.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 21, 2013)

I've shared this one before but some may not have heard it or some may have forgotten about it 

I was off to work one morning and it was raining. I had a lot of stuff to carry in the building and didn't want to make more than one trip. So I had my hands full and damn, dropped my bag of candy :-/ sooo I bent over to pick it up and rrrrrrrrrrrip. Lol. I ripped the front of my favorite pair of jeans out. Not even on a seam mind you. My belly just flat out busted out of them lol. Thankfully I had a rain coat with me and was able to get back to my car without exposing my belly at work lol but I was dying laughing lol

I got home and changed and left the ripped jeans on the bed for my boyfriend to see when he got home lol. He was quite happily surprised lol


----------



## VonDimples (Apr 4, 2013)

I am a feeder girl with an adorable growing piggy who loves to come over to my "lair" and get stuffed. He loves to poke fun at the thought of his curvy dominant lady rounding out more and more without notice while she's plumping up her babe....

One morning a few months back after an intense stuffing/dom session I was getting dressed to head out to work. I saw his eyes fixated on my butt and his face light up with excitment...pulling on my favorite pair of jeans I had unknowingly split the rear, not even a seam but the actual fabric on my butt ripped open. 


I don't think my boy could have been happier, we both giggled about it. I guess all his little teases have been paying off


----------

